# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  چجوری سوابق تحصیلیمو گیر بیارم؟؟

## s_hosein_p

سلام رفقا من سربازم میخوام 402 شرکت کنم الان هر غلطی میکنم از اینترنت چیزی گیرم نمیاد که چجوری سوابقمو ببینم و بررسی کنم چجوری باید ببینم سوابقو؟؟ بعد واسه ترمیم معدل باید مدرسه قبلیم برم یا نه آموزش پرورش باید برم

----------


## loading

سوال منم هست، چجوری میشه سوابق تحصیلی رو اینترنتی گیر آورد؟
پنج شش سال پیش نهایی دادم، اصلا یادم نیس نمراتمو

----------


## Selfish

از این جا : 
dipcode.medu.ir

----------


## loading

> از این جا : 
> dipcode.medu.ir


شما تونستید وارد بشید؟
من میرم تو قسمت ثبت نام میگه شماره مغایرت داره

----------


## unscramble

اگه کنکور امسال شرکت کردین از این لینک میشه سوابق رو مشاهده کردhttps://register2.sanjesh.org/NOETSar_Savabegh140104/

----------


## Selfish

> شما تونستید وارد بشید؟
> من میرم تو قسمت ثبت نام میگه شماره مغایرت داره


من زمان ثبت نام واردش شدم 
اگر نظام قدیم هستید احتمالا نتونید وارد بشید

----------


## asalshah

_من نظام قدبمم کدوم سایت سوابق تحصیلیم رو میتونم ببینم؟_

----------


## s_hosein_p

Up

----------

